# my planted Discus 65G tall tank



## dr fox (Apr 4, 2015)

So I've had this tank since the end of August. I found it on craigslist, and was to good not to buy it. It has turned out pretty much just how I wanted to to be. 
this is what it looked like before it was taken apart and move to my place. Anyone for some Anubis!









sorry can't flip the picture

This is first set-up at my place.









This was taken the 26 of October









This is what it looks like tonight, 18th of November


----------



## dr fox (Apr 4, 2015)

So there's 6 discus in the tank. a large 6"+ diamond blue male, 2 other diamond blues, a Goldern checker board, Carnation pigeon and what i think is a snake skin. There is also 16 tetra's, 6 julii corys, a pair of albino bristlenose plecos. There should be 10 CRS, red cherry's, and 5 black rile shrimp.


----------



## Canadian_Aqua_Farm (Apr 21, 2010)

Great job! The plants look fantastic and the discus are super happy. It's a challenge to get that balance.


----------



## dr fox (Apr 4, 2015)

Thanks Rick. It's been a bit of work to get the plants all happy in the tank. Im still battling some slim which is poping up on the glass, re-opens and the dwaft hair grass. I'm real happy how the discus are looking and acting. I might be wrong but it seems to me that there could be 2 lots pairing up, big blue and a smaller one and the goldern and the snakeskin (if it is a snakeskin).


----------



## dr fox (Apr 4, 2015)

CURRENT SETUP:

Tank: 65 gallon (36x18x24)
Substrate: ?, not sure what it is as it came with the tank
Filtration: Rena Filstar xP3
Lighting: Aqua medic, 8 x 39w T5's. 4 on for 7 hours, other 4 on for 3 hours
light controller: digital aquatics, this is controlling the lights for now, but will be expanded shortly to control all the electronics
Heater: 150w ehiem
UV sterilizer: coralife 
C02: 10lb tank, reg, tropica 3:1 diffuser 

FAUNA:
6 x discus
6 x julii cory's 
15 neon Tetra
Br Pr of albino Bristlenose longfin
1 x SAE
10 x red cherry shrimp
4 x painted fire red shrimp
5 black rilli

FLORA: 
2 xAmazon sword
2 x anubis
1 red tiger lotus
1 lily pad
bunch of Blyxa japonica
Alternanthera reineckii "mini"
Alternanthera 'Rosanervig'
Alternanthera 'reineckii 'purple'
a log which is covered in java moss
floating plant of some sort
and a random plant that i don't know what it is

FURNISHINGS:
3 x driftwood, (1 piece locally collected)
Natural River Rock (locally collected)

Dosing:
i have just started to us the "EI" of dosing
DIY Root Capsules
'prime' for water changes


----------



## Canadian_Aqua_Farm (Apr 21, 2010)

That would be exciting if you end up with a couple of pairs. It is a snakeskin that you have.


----------



## dr fox (Apr 4, 2015)

Yes it would be. And i was hoping you would be able to tell me if it was a snakeskin Rick.


----------



## dr fox (Apr 4, 2015)

hears a better (not that clear, sorry) of it.








and hear 1 of the black rilii shrimp couldn't care about the discus, nor the discus care about the shrimp


----------



## dkjmeaden (Nov 16, 2015)

Dig the setup, colours of everything so vibrant


----------



## Dogface Puffer (Oct 7, 2015)

Great contrast in colour. Stunning tank.


----------



## dr fox (Apr 4, 2015)

Thanks dkjmeaden, and Dogface Puffer. I really like your Brillant blue you have for sale Dogface Puffer, I was thinking of getting it before, but the tank is getting tight for room and they all need to grow out some more


----------



## dr fox (Apr 4, 2015)

It's been awhile since I've updated this. So hears a few photo's of before and after a trim and water change last week.


----------



## dr fox (Apr 4, 2015)

And after a trim of the hair grass. Everything has grown so much over the last few months. the shrimp have breed many times now. there must be over 100 in there now












the plants are pearling like crazy of late.


----------

